

Ask HN: Casually enquired about a job, mixed feelings about the response - Algernoon

Greetings! This is a throwaway, just to protect all parties.<p>I'm relatively happy in my current job (great people) but I'm looking around for other opportunities for later in the year when my living situation may change. A friend said that it would be worth shooting his boss an email to enquire about the open positions they have there, so I sent a casual email asking for any more information just to open up a conversation with them and I've got mixed feelings about the response.<p>It was forwarded on to their HR department (which I didn't know they had) and replied to by them. It was a simple enough response in that it offered a 'telephone interview' in the middle of the day during office hours, and asked me to send a copy of my C.V.<p>I'm actually feeling quite annoyed by it and I guess I'm looking for other peoples' opinions on how I'm reacting. I've never worked for a company with more than 10 employees and I've thus never run into a HR department before. I think I'm irritated by the person (who is in charge of development there) not responding personally and instead shovelling it off onto someone else, when all I was really looking for was a 5 minute reply to initiate a conversation. That, and asking for a C.V. straight away, already makes me feel like this wouldn't be a place I'd enjoy working. However, I realise that I may be an ass and I could be totally misjudging the situation.<p>Is it worth me actually putting together a C.V. (haven't needed one in ~4 years) and take them up on their phone interview offer? I already approached another company in the same way a month or two ago and got a response much more along the lines I was expecting (short friendly responses to get the conversation rolling), so it's far from my only opportunity; I just don't have much experience with larger companies and their communication process.<p>I'd be grateful for any replies; I hope it's not as much of a rambling mess to read as it looks as I type this now.
======
bdfh42
Large companies have processes and procedures - if you are not comfortable
with that (and thats certainly fine from my perspective) then just back away -
its no big deal.

Me - I will never ever work for a company with an HR department - I can get
along with a "personnel dept" and if you think that is just a name thing and
not something fundamental when it comes to a business and its relationship
with the employees then you have something yet to learn.

------
wizzardude
Yes - you should submit a CV and talk to them via phone interview: what's the
worst that can happen? They don't like you? If so, then you would've found out
in 6-12 months anyways.

And maybe they do like you, and want you - now. For more than you're making,
or doing something more interesting. Why not take them up on the chance?

